# Landscape and ... photos of north of Iran ( Amlash, Guilan ), My first series photos



## hm_fa_da (May 2, 2010)

Here are samples of my first series photos - around Amlash city of Guilan province in north of Iran :
























see more photos in my blog :

English : Photography
Persian : ?????

i'll be glad to know your comments 

Best Regards,
Hooman Falahati.​


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

i like them all!  Some great shots there.  My only suggestion is that the top of the tree is clipped in the last one, which kind of bothers me. I think the second one is my favorite


----------



## hm_fa_da (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for your attention, i am agreed with you about that photo, it was my first series photography, i'l' try do better next times, i also like that terrible tree ! more than other photos


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2010)

Very pretty photos and your country is beautiful. So green. My favourite colour!!
I also like the close-up on the poppies! Very nice colours.
Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------

